# What Test Kit I need to buy?



## lun1010 (Jun 29, 2005)

*What Test Kit to buy?*

I would like to know should I get a ammonia NH3, NH4, NO2, and NO3 test kit? Or the NO3 is enough? Please let me know if NO3 test kit can be used to find out the ammonia, NH4 and NO2 level in a tank.

Thanks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC  

The test kits you will need are... PH, KH, N03, P04

No you cannot use one test kit to measure different water parameters. 

If you plant heavily in the beginning you should see no large spikes in ammonia or nitrites, so these test are not really needed for a planted tank.


----------



## lun1010 (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks.

That's mean the plant in the beginning will help convert NH3/NH4 & NO2 to not so toxic NO3. That's why i only need the NO3 tester to monitor the NO3 level. Am I right?

what is the purpose of the PO4 test kit?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Plants help asorb the nutrients that help reduce the ammonia/nitrite spikes associated with the cycling process. A heavily planted tank will go through mild ammonia/nitrite readings or none at all. I tested ammonia/nitrites levels in one of my planted tanks when it was first set up and got zero readings for weeks.

A P04 test is used to test phosphates in the water column. This is a very important test in keeping your P04 balanced, if too low you will need to add P04 or to high you will need to decrease P04. Which is best kept around 1ppm.


----------



## CARSGALOR (Jul 7, 2005)

Just out of curiosity what about an iron test kit? I know alot of people just say watch the plants but a beginner like myself really doesnt know what to look for! I dont use one but I have ben thinking of getting one.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

A iron test is not accurate, so using one will be a waste of time & money. For example I used one in the beginning and always got a zero reading no matter how much iron I dosed.

Look for these signs in iron deficiency... Leaves grow in pale or yellow,Greenish nerves enclosing yellow leaf tissue, First seen in fast growing plants and new leaves.


----------



## lun1010 (Jun 29, 2005)

trenac said:


> Plants help asorb the nutrients that help reduce the ammonia/nitrite spikes associated with the cycling process. A heavily planted tank will go through mild ammonia/nitrite readings or none at all. I tested ammonia/nitrites levels in one of my planted tanks when it was first set up and got zero readings for weeks.
> 
> A P04 test is used to test phosphates in the water column. This is a very important test in keeping your P04 balanced, if too low you will need to add P04 or to high you will need to decrease P04. Which is best kept around 1ppm.


how to increase PO4?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can us Seachem phosphorus or dry phosphorus from Greg Watson to raise your P04, depending on the size tank you have. Some people also use Fleet enemas to raise their P04, but I'm not familiar with the dosing procedure.


----------



## bosimao (Nov 2, 2004)

hi can i check with you all what is the lvl of PH,N02,NH3/NH+4 For plant tank ?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

PH... Depends on the type of fish you keep, the plants don't mind that much. My tanks with tropical fish and shrimp are keep at a PH between 6.5-7.

N02...Zero

NH4/NH3... Zero


----------



## bosimao (Nov 2, 2004)

trenac said:


> PH... Depends on the type of fish you keep, the plants don't mind that much. My tanks with tropical fish and shrimp are keep at a PH between 6.5-7.
> 
> N02...Zero
> 
> NH4/NH3... Zero


oic thankz for all the info you give me :>


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You are welcomed


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

trenac said:


> A iron test is not accurate, so using one will be a waste of time & money. For example I used one in the beginning and always got a zero reading no matter how much iron I dosed.
> 
> Look for these signs in iron deficiency... Leaves grow in pale or yellow,Greenish nerves enclosing yellow leaf tissue, First seen in fast growing plants and new leaves.


I have to disagree with that to be honest. I don't feel iron tests are a waste of time or money, particularly when learning about the hobby. Test kits are an invaluable way of knowing what's actually in your water. When dosing iron it is important to not overdose/underdose as most more experineced aquarists understand. If you leave this to guess work, or like you suggest wait until your plants begin to show signs of deficiencies, in my opinion that's too late. At the same time, if you overdosed with iron, you can have an increased amount of algae which can be detrimental to plants.

If you had 0 readings to begin with, there is clearly something wrong with your test kits - if you would prefer, I can advise which is best but I think it's unfair and misleading to suggest iron test kits are a waste of money.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I respect your opinion, but I think you are among a very few that feel this way.

If you start dosing iron at the recommended doses suggested by the MFG, along with a micro nutrient containing iron you should not have any problems with a iron deficiency. I may have been unclear but I was not suggesting that you wait to have a iron deficiency before dosing iron but rather at the first signs of a iron deficiency to increase iron dosage gradually. 

I did overdose iron due to the fact that several iron test gave 0 readings, no matter how much I added I got a 0 reading. I don't see this as being bad test kits but just shows how inaccurate iron test can be.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

I understand and agree with the method of dosing iron suggested by the MFG - follow the procedure, and you won't go wrong. However, sometimes people get procedures wrong, forget when they dosed, or can't remember if they have put the correct amount in. I know that may seem a little odd to some members here but that is the truth and one of the many issues that I deal with. With that in mind, an iron test kit becomes invaluable piece of equipment and puts you right back on schedule.

Manufactureres spend huge amount of money on the production and testing of test kits and I feel it's rough justice to suggest what you do. I too respect your comments but if you have readings of 0 after dosing with iron, this must be taken up with both the retailer where you have purchased the kit from and also with the manufacturer. Feedback is essential for development, as are discussions, but I still stand firm with my first comments that an iron test kit is beneficial especially to those new to the planted aquarium.

Lastly, which test kit (s) gave you the false reading? If you don't feel you can publicise your comments on this forum, you can always PM the brand names - I would be interested anyway.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

aquaessentials said:


> I understand and agree with the method of dosing iron suggested by the MFG - follow the procedure, and you won't go wrong. However, sometimes people get procedures wrong, forget when they dosed, or can't remember if they have put the correct amount in. I know that may seem a little odd to some members here but that is the truth and one of the many issues that I deal with. With that in mind, an iron test kit becomes invaluable piece of equipment and puts you right back on schedule.


I do understand about being forgettful... This is way I keep track of my dosing scedule on a calander, so I will know on what day I dose which fert.



> Manufactureres spend huge amount of money on the production and testing of test kits and I feel it's rough justice to suggest what you do. I too respect your comments but if you have readings of 0 after dosing with iron, this must be taken up with both the retailer where you have purchased the kit from and also with the manufacturer. Feedback is essential for development, as are discussions, but I still stand firm with my first comments that an iron test kit is beneficial especially to those new to the planted aquarium.


I do agree that testing water parameters is benificial and needed for those new to the hobby. However from my experience and others comments, I don't think iron is one that should be included.



> Lastly, which test kit (s) gave you the false reading? If you don't feel you can publicise your comments on this forum, you can always PM the brand names - I would be interested anyway.


RedSae & Seachem... I would also be interested in the ones you recommend.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Very sensible to keep track of your dosing schedule on a calander - I wish more customers would take your approach!!

Fair comment about your thoughts on testing - we'll have to agree to disagree

I am shocked that you are getting negative results with Seachem Iron test. May I recommend that you contact Seachem themsleves with your LOT number found on the box. They can then begin investigations as to whether there was a problems with a particular batch of test kits. See this link for more information http://seachem.com/support/tchalrt.html

Seachem is my number 1 choice in test kits - I have also had consistent results with Hagen Iron Test Kits.


----------



## lun1010 (Jun 29, 2005)

aquaessentials said:


> I understand and agree with the method of dosing iron suggested by the MFG - follow the procedure, and you won't go wrong..


I am a beginner in planted tank. MFG = Manufacturing?

Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

lun1010 said:


> I am a beginner in planted tank. MFG = Manufacturing?
> 
> Thanks


Yes


----------

